# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojë me Emra, Qytete, Shtete, Filma, kafshë, Sende!

## Erlebnisse

Cdo anetar duhet te gjeje nga nje emer, qytet, shtet, film, kafshe edhe send me shkronjen e dhene nga ai qe ka shkruar i fundit, e pastaj duhet te japin nje shkronje tjeter per anetarin qe do te shkruaje mbrapa tij/saj... :buzeqeshje: 
E mira eshte t'i gjeni te gjitha ne shqip, por ne raste pa-mundesie lejohen edhe te huaj!


*Shembull*: Shkronja A

_Albana, Apolloni_ (edhe se s'eshte me, por ka qene), _Amerike, Ana Ciro dhe shoket e tij, Ari, Arke._

Per ate qe vjen mbrapa: Shkronja M





P.S. Eshte loje zbavitese qe e benim shpesh here me gara kush i mbaronte i pari perpara, nqs e mbani mend apo nqs e keni luajtur.

----------


## jul-linda

Majlinda - Madrid -  Maqedonia - Matrix - Macja dhe Makina llogaritse 




Shkronja J

----------


## mia@

..................
C'ma kalove.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Jeta, Jalta, Japoni, John Rambo, Jaguar, Jelek

Shkronja Gj

----------


## Erlebnisse

> ..................
> C'ma kalove.


Dea_07 s'ka problem edhe po u bene dy me nje shkronje, aq me mire, se kemi njohuri me shume per gjeografine LoL

----------


## mia@

Gjino, Gjirokaster, Gjeorgji, ''Gjithe faji i parajses'', gjarper, gjilper.
Shkronja ''F''

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

.....................................

----------


## lisian

fitim -- fieri -- finlanda -- frenkeinstein [horror] -- foka -- fletorja  -----------------   tigri i elbasanit duhe te postosh te gjitha jo  vetem nje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtinase

:Mos:   lala sdi me keq ti 


Shkoder....shkabaj....shkrepse...



shkronjen G....

----------


## lisian

prishtinase mos fol pa mend se te gjitha ne rregull jane

----------


## mia@

Genta, Gramsh, Greonland, ''Gruaja e bukur'', gomar, grepi.
Shkronja L

----------


## prishtinase

*Lipjan........Lepur........Leter........Laps......  .Lollipop......


V*

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

...........................

----------


## mia@

> *Lipjan........Lepur........Leter........Laps......  .Lollipop......
> 
> 
> V*


Prishtinase duhet te gjesh nga nje fjale per secilen kategori: send,shtet,qytet, film, kafshe,emer njeriu. :Lulja3:

----------


## prishtinase

*oh sorry mendova tja fus ashtu ma leht hgahagh ok thnx dea*

----------


## mia@

Vera, Vlora, Virginia, ''Vdekja e kalit'', violine, volpo.

''S''.

----------


## lisian

mbasi qe prishtinase e postoi gabim ja ku po e postoj une me mir       ------leon -- leposaviq [sdi ne e kam shkruar mir po disi keshtu eshte ] -- luksemburgu -- 'laraska' -- luani -- letra

----------


## ButterflyEffect

emer : *Valentina* 
qytet:  *Vlora*
shtet : *Venecuela* 
film    :*Vicky Cristina Barcelona* 
kafshe: *Viqi* 
send  : *Vitrina*

----------


## lisian

postoni nje shkronje mbase e gjetet

----------


## mia@

Sara, Skrapar, Suedi, ''Stola ne park'', sepata, Sorra.
Vazhdo me shkronjen "k"

----------

